# Asian Longhorn beetle stronger in MA



## Moestavrn (Sep 29, 2008)

Just saw on the 5pm news Asian Longhorn spread in wocester and is being quarentined in a bigger area now, something like 62% of its original quarntined area is now diseased, as opposed to the 33% of that area, which means they are spreading quick. Also there were some limbs that were found in Shrewsbury with it to. Sorry for not more information, it was kinda a quick thing, and I just remembered now....


----------



## Wortown Mick (Sep 29, 2008)

It seems like its being taken lightly. 
Ill check the paper in the AM, but treating trees in infested areas is a half measure. Sad as it is we need to go annihalate.

And you know larvae have made it farther than is known inside firewood. 


I still wanna see one of the buggers. When wood is pieced // bombed down and it bounces off each toher.. especially with maples the bark is chipped in a small spot. I keep mistaking where pieces hit for oviposition marks. Its all getting run through the chipper regardless, but I just feel we're at the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 29, 2008)

> WORCESTER— Newly discovered signs of the Asian longhorned beetle in the Franklin Street/Brown Square and Mill Street/June Street neighborhoods have prompted the state Department of Conservation and Recreation to expand the regulated area to include the entire city, officials said this afternoon.
> 
> A small southwestern section of Shrewsbury also was added to the regulated area, which now encompasses around 62 square miles, City Manager Michael V. O’Brien said this afternoon. Residents and businesses within the regulated area cannot transport tree limbs out of the area.



Full story at: http://www.telegram.com/article/20080929/ALERT01/809290259 (That should be free for two weeks before it goes to their pay-per-view archive)

IIRC Worcester is 40 square miles, so rest of the area would be in the adjacent suburbs. I can't even fathom what the city will look like if they impose the scorched earth plan and take down all the hardwoods within 1/4 mile of a confirmed infestation...or the amount of work that will entail.

Even though Worcester's the second largest city in New England, it has a *far* smaller suburban area then other big cities in New England...it goes from cities to large, solid tracks of woods within may 1/2 a heavily developed suburban town in between to the north, west, and south. If these suckers get out of the suburban ring, it's gonna be WWIII to stop them.

Guess this means I need to keep my pickup truck bed clean of debris when I go into the office or my sister's house, at least during warm weather.


----------



## S Mc (Sep 30, 2008)

In reading some of the reports it certainly doesn't sound like they are taking this situation lightly.

The original regulated area was 33 sq miles and has been increased to 61.9 sq miles after the confirmation of 6 more infested trees in specific areas southeast and southwest of the original quarantine area.

With this discovery it appears that the protocol for Worcester in their ALB Eradication activity is 1) Survey and establish the facts of where infested trees are; 2) Removal of infested trees (which to date is approx 1265 infested trees) (there are estimates that this bug has been in this area for approx 5 years) and 3) Treat host trees within a specific distance to infested trees within the regulated area.

The info sheet from the City of Worcester stated that regulations are in effect to prohibit removal of any natural wood products/materials. And furthermore that removal of infested trees will be performed by specified companies at no charge to the homeowner with a replacement tree being replanted. The removals are slated to start after the first heavy frost.

A history of the other areas that have experienced this invasive pest show that New York removed 6000 trees, Chicago 1,550 and New Jersey a whopping 23,000! Chicago's approach was to remove infested trees and treat host trees within 1/8 to 1/2 mile radius (they have just been declared ALB free).

New Jersey went with the approach of "throwing the baby out with the bath water" and removed even healthy trees within 1/8 to 1/4 m rad of infested trees.

I believe Chicago has shown that this pest can be controlled through reasonable and sane tactics.

I am glad to see that Worcester, Mass, is also considering this alternative for eradication of the pest rather than full scale annihilation of the host. It seems to me that if we go about removing all the trees in order to do away with the bug, there is no difference. What did we gain?

This bug probably will never be totally gone. We are not going to close our borders which then always has the possibility of reintroduction. This is the price of global accessibility.

Another thing to keep in mind is that this particular insect is a fairly slow moving one in that it prefers to stay on its host tree. This is why removal of infested trees is effective.

Sylvia


----------



## Moestavrn (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone know where I could get one of the beetles? I have a bunch of bugs and beetles, that i've dipped in polyeurithane to have as a collection of pests we see in our industry. If anyone can think of where I could get one, or a variety of different beetles, or bugs, let me know. I know it sounds weird, but the ALB is a cool lookin bug...


----------



## NetreeLady (Oct 9, 2008)

Some good links:

http://www.ci.worcester.ma.us/

http://www.massarbor.org/index.html


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 9, 2008)

Moestavrn said:


> Anyone know where I could get one of the beetles? I have a bunch of bugs and beetles, that i've dipped in polyeurithane to have as a collection of pests we see in our industry. If anyone can think of where I could get one, or a variety of different beetles, or bugs, let me know. I know it sounds weird, but the ALB is a cool lookin bug...




Try USDA APHIS. I got a few Emerald Ash Borers from them, in a vial of alcohol. I have a little collection of forest pests to show people and 4-H kids when they come by the office.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 10, 2008)

Apparently now the beetle has been transported to Connecticut by way of a 1/2 cord of firewood. Good luck!


----------



## A. Stanton (Oct 10, 2008)

I think that I have been seeing these buggers down my way. I understand that they came over in some wooden shipping crates from China.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Oct 10, 2008)

> Apparently now the beetle has been transported to Connecticut by way of a 1/2 cord of firewood. Good luck!



Looking at the news online, it was a 1/2 cord to Cranston, RI that "only" had larvae in the wood; no evidence, at least reported, that they had spread to trees there.

Latest I've read is they're figuring the infestation in Worcester has been going on for 8-10 years. So there's been plenty of opportunities to spread.

Worries me a bit because I work in Worcester and it's suburbs for many years, and I'm still up at there a lot. Looking around my property, the two predominant species are Swamp Maple (most of the shade trees around my house!) and Ash. And Emerald Ash Borer are already turning the Ashes into firewood. I had my two Sycamores die of unknown causes a few years back, and we won't mention I also have Hemlocks...


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 3, 2008)

> WORCESTER— The discovery of more trees infested with the Asian longhorned beetle and the unprecedented severity of infestation has officials considering chopping down as many as 20,000 infested and susceptible trees within a 2-square-mile section of the Burncoat and Greendale sections of the city.
> 
> After a briefing with area officials at City Hall yesterday, Christine Markham, an official with the U. S. Department of Agriculture, said the recommendation of that agency is to remove the infested trees, as well as the exposed susceptible, or host trees. City officials, however, would like to see removal of any trees not infested done on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> “We’re talking about a total of 15,000 to 20,000 trees coming down inclusively of the infested. That’s what we’re considering because what we’re seeing is a checkerboard pattern where there are heavily infested trees in that area with 100-plus exit holes in a tree,” said Ms. Markham, director of the USDA’s National Longhorned Beetle Program. When a tree is over-infested, the beetle will move to another tree.



Overall quarantine has expanded slightly to 63 square miles.

http://www.telegram.com/article/20081203/NEWS/812030673/1116


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 3, 2008)

I sure hope they keep that thing up north. As much as I like takedowns I still aint greedy enough to wish that thing on our trees.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Dec 3, 2008)

Do yourselves a favor and get your information from APHIS directly. The press loves to twist turn facts to sell papers.


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anybody "chop" down trees anymore?


----------



## treeseer (Dec 3, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> I like takedowns


O man takedowns are soooooooboring after a while--keep em growin'!


----------



## rmihalek (Dec 3, 2008)

I read in the Boston Globe last week that two or three tree service companies got pulled over (and fined??) for hauling unchipped wood out of the quarantine zone. I wonder how many more companies they missed? My impression (living 6 miles from Worcester) is that this whole situation is being taken very seriously.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 3, 2008)

I think is't going to get even bigger than it is now.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 4, 2008)

rmihalek said:


> I read in the Boston Globe last week that two or three tree service companies got pulled over (and fined??) for hauling unchipped wood out of the quarantine zone. I wonder how many more companies they missed? My impression (living 6 miles from Worcester) is that this whole situation is being taken very seriously.



My take on this is that some screwballs think it would be a great idea to 'help' the beetle move around 

Feds put some teeth into the laws to deter this kind of behavior, the guys they caught are looking at jail time....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 4, 2008)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Feds put some teeth into the laws to deter this kind of behavior, the guys they caught are looking at jail time....



Somebody needs to do the perp-walk in front of a battery of cameras.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 4, 2008)

DESTRUCTIVE BEETLE LEADS TO BILL TOUGHENING PENALTIES: The introduction of the Asian Longhorned Beetle in the Worcester area has Central Massachusetts area residents fearful of de facto death warrants for thousands of trees. On Monday, legislation was introduced in the House that steeply increases fines and establishes of penalty of up to a year in jail for anyone who willfully resists or obstructs government officials engaged in efforts to suppress the Asian Longhorned Beetle, Oak Wilt or other public nuisances. Sen. Harriette Chandler (D-Worcester) said Worcester has been “besieged” by the Asian Longhorned Beetle, which she said arrived here in wooden packing from China, and that constituents are looking for “a way of stopping this destruction that is going on.” Chandler told the News Service the state Department of Conservation and Recreation’s current ability to assess a $25 fine is insufficient in the face of threats posed by the beetle and says her legislation will give the agency regulatory and enforcement powers to “meet this issue and a variety of issues.” The bill, filed with Rep. James O’Day (D-Worcester) and admitted in the House on Monday, specifies a potential civil penalty of up to $25,000. Asked about the prospects of advancing her bill during informal sessions, which are scheduled for the next seven weeks and during which mostly non-controversial bills are considered, Chandler said she was hopeful and that she’d caution lawmakers that their regions could be the next victims of natural predators. “Our whole delegation has signed onto this,” Chandler said. “Central Mass. is deeply affected by this.” The House on Monday referred the beetle bill to the Committee on the Environment, Natural Resources and Agriculture. 2:53 PM


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 4, 2008)

treeseer said:


> O man takedowns are soooooooboring after a while--keep em growin'!



I wouldnt consider them boring just yet, but I could see how it could get that way after awhile.

All these guys that I know suck, seem to somehow survive taking down some pretty big trees. I guess with pruning I can at least distance myself from them somewhat.

I just got two days or better worth of pruning and cabling here in town - so I guess I'll have to suck up my distaste for it (and winter) for a little while.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 15, 2008)

> Stephen C. Trudell has a wood stove to keep himself warm until the power returns to his home, on Crystal Street in Paxton. “It looks like a bomb went off up there,” he said.
> 
> In the meantime, he’s driving his pickup around the Tatnuck neighborhood of Worcester and using a newly purchased Stihl power saw to chop and remove tree limbs. He has managed to collect five or six cords of free wood that he can use to heat his home.
> 
> “It’s just a little work on my part, not a big deal,” he said, before slicing a log on the side of Bailey Street yesterday. “Just trying to help everybody out.”



http://www.telegram.com/article/20081215/NEWS/812150350/1116

Last time I saw a map, all of Worcester and none of Paxton was within the quarantine zone.

So call me silly, but I have a funny feeling he's gonna be getting a visit by a couple Environmental Police Officers opcorn:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 15, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> I wouldnt consider them boring just yet, but I could see how it could get that way after awhile.



You do refine your skills when in situations like that where you do nothing but; 
destroy trees,
all day long, 
day in day out,
weeks on end.

I'd be able to talk my wife into letting me come out for a week of guaranteed work if it paid. 

But then there are so many people hungry for work I doubt anyone would pay what I would need to make the trip worth while.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 15, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> But then there are so many people hungry for work I doubt anyone would pay what I would need to make the trip worth while.



I'd have to agree. Same goes for the ice storm damage, not much of a need for people to come halfway across the country to work....


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 18, 2008)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I'd have to agree. Same goes for the ice storm damage, not much of a need for people to come halfway across the country to work....



Some a$$hat from down south bid 800 on a tree my company bid 4k for a crane takedown, half was on a roof. 

If your from down south and came to MA to do residential work. 
GO HOME

We got this taken care of, we dont need no slack jawed hicks undercuttin us.

Edit: If you came to clear the lines, thank you.. My power just turned on a week after the storm. I will very much appreciate this shower.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 18, 2008)

Any moron with a saw jumps on the band wagon. This kind of work breeds them.:censored:


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 18, 2008)

JohnH said:


> Any moron with a saw jumps on the band wagon. This kind of work breeds them.:censored:



I have seen about a hundred homos toting echos oulans and macs , stacking brush every which way, cutting up on ladders , etc . 

Then you get the hibibidiis asking how much we charge to cut the trees. 

Answer, Alot, too much if your asking.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 19, 2008)

*you guys don't have it under control.not at all.*

i've been up there all week and it's a joke from a local,state,and federal standpoint.

inconsiderate fools up there too.next storm,i ain't coming to help.our customers were great but the majority have a real elitist attitude.and i thought Connecticut was bad! there is not one good friggin' reason to treat people that way or act like an A$$.no excuse whatsoever.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 19, 2008)

fishercat said:


> i've been up there all week and it's a joke from a local,state,and federal standpoint.
> 
> inconsiderate fools up there too.next storm,i ain't coming to help.our customers were great but the majority have a real elitist attitude.and i thought Connecticut was bad! there is not one good friggin' reason to treat people that way or act like an A$$.no excuse whatsoever.



I don't get it, who was inconsiderate?


----------



## fishercat (Dec 19, 2008)

*people who live and drive there.*

could care less about us working folks.gotta get to the store or home to watch TV i guess.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 19, 2008)

hahhaha. 

Welcome to MA, I see you got a little local hospitality. 

Youve gotta be VERY careful working on roads here. People will do 45-50 mph in a 25-30 less than 2 feet from workers if there is no detail present. 

The elitist attitude comes with money A and B the farther east you go the more youlll find.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome to Mass you had better get use to it if you want to play here.:censored:


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 22, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> hahhaha.
> 
> Welcome to MA, I see you got a little local hospitality.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishercat (Dec 23, 2008)

*these people have no money.*

they want everyone to think they do though.

i fixed one clown good.i'm sure he'll think twice about hitting that horn next time.i still roll with laughter when i think of what his face looked like when he got home.neighbors asked what i did to piss him off,when i told them,i didn't think they would ever stop laughing.seems he isn't popular with anyone.

it costs nothing to be nice.i just don't understand the point of going through life being an @$$hole.makes no sense to me.i never got into the ego thing though.never made sense either.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 23, 2008)

fishercat said:


> they want everyone to think they do though.
> 
> i fixed one clown good.i'm sure he'll think twice about hitting that horn next time.i still roll with laughter when i think of what his face looked like when he got home.neighbors asked what i did to piss him off,when i told them,i didn't think they would ever stop laughing.seems he isn't popular with anyone.
> 
> it costs nothing to be nice.i just don't understand the point of going through life being an @$$hole.makes no sense to me.i never got into the ego thing though.never made sense either.



k
Put down the crack pipe.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 23, 2008)

*k*



Wortown Mick said:


> k
> Put down the crack pipe.



maybe you should take your own advice,


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Xmas boys!! Thats the spirit!


----------



## fishercat (Dec 24, 2008)

*yep*

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JohnH (Dec 24, 2008)

opcorn:  :censored:
Merry Christmas


----------



## JohnH (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone cut any ALB down today?


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 6, 2009)

Newspaper story with half dozen or so pics from D-Day: http://www.telegram.com/article/20090106/NEWS/901060297/1116


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 7, 2009)

There's a one minute long video in that link just posted. It shows some pretty cool equipment like a big-wheeled forwarder and also an excavator-type machine with a hydraulic saw/grapple attachment.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 7, 2009)

*we'll probably be back up next week.*

i'm getting bored down here.


----------



## JohnH (Jan 7, 2009)

rmihalek said:


> There's a one minute long video in that link just posted. It shows some pretty cool equipment like a big-wheeled forwarder and also an excavator-type machine with a hydraulic saw/grapple attachment.




I think that was Northern trees.


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 8, 2009)

*New Yawk*

I thought I saw lettering on a truck in one of those pictures that said "N.Y." I'm surprised the USDA had to bring in crews from out of state. Aren't there enough companies in MA to get the job done?


----------



## fishercat (Jan 8, 2009)

*i was up there for a week at the begining.*

i only saw one company from mass the whole time.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 8, 2009)

Well you werent looking too hard. 
We have plenty of people but the govenrment couldnt cut fat with a lightsaber.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 8, 2009)

*i agree with you there.*

you Mass guys appeared about 3 days into it.glad you could make it.


----------



## JohnH (Jan 9, 2009)

rmihalek said:


> I thought I saw lettering on a truck in one of those pictures that said "N.Y." I'm surprised the USDA had to bring in crews from out of state. Aren't there enough companies in MA to get the job done?



Most of the equipment in those pics was Northern, Mayer and Tree Tech


----------



## NetreeLady (Jan 14, 2009)

Wortown Mick said:


> Well you werent looking too hard.
> We have plenty of people but the govenrment couldnt cut fat with a lightsaber.



...and for what they want to pay the locals as subs, it's not even worth starting the trucks. :monkey:


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with prevailing wage!


----------



## NetreeLady (Jan 14, 2009)

The prevailing wage for tree work is notoriously lacking when the risk and skills required are factored in.

That said, what makes you think they're paying even prevailing wage to subs?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 14, 2009)

The laws in the state of Massachusetts make me think they are being paid prevailing wage. Also the fact that many of my friends are working the contract as both primaries and subs, and the fact that a USDA 'supervisor' is with the crews at all times.....

And I believe the wage in this case is alost $50 an hr....


----------



## NetreeLady (Jan 14, 2009)

Not even close.

The PW for a bucket operator is only $17.35.

The PW for a 3 man crew, bucket, chip truck and chipper is laughable.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 14, 2009)

Not looking to argue here. 

I was at the pre-bid meeting, there is only one prevailing wage rate for this contract, and it is classified as "removal rate" or something to that effect. The rate applies to EVERYBODY on EVERY crew. The guys working the contract are making big money...


----------



## NetreeLady (Jan 14, 2009)

You should call Erik, then... he was told different by one of the primaries.


----------



## JohnH (Jan 14, 2009)

Its 40.00$ or better


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pick my jaw off the floor...

Looks like NetreeLady is probably right.

Here's a current Prevailing Wage schedule for Worcester:
http://www.ci.worcester.ma.us/bids/pdf/CR-4869-W8-Prevailing-Wage-Rates.pdf; doesn't look like they've updated the tree trimmers since 2006 so it could be higher now.

It lists a "Tree Trimmer" @ $16.88 and "Tree Trimmer Groundman" @ $15.12.

Nothing else is less then $30; "Laborer" which includes civilian flaggers is $32.40.

Note for those not from Mass: You don't necessarily take home the whole prevailing wage, the employer is allowed to include some but not all benefits within that wage.

Also, there should be a prevailiing wage sheet like that in existence somewhere for the tree work, assuming USDA is under prevailing wage jurisdiction. The wages should be the same per job description, because I believe the only "variable" in their formula is what city you're in.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 15, 2009)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Pick my jaw off the floor...
> 
> Looks like NetreeLady is probably right.



probably not....


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 16, 2009)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Pick my jaw off the floor...
> 
> Looks like NetreeLady is probably right.
> 
> ...



Uh

I just did some " Tree trimming" for worcester housing authority. 
25 an hr for groundies more for aerial then. 


Trust me this contracts making some people very wealthy with guaranteed winter work.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 16, 2009)

The word "wealthy" and "Tree-work" should never be used in the same sentence.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 16, 2009)

bullchips. I'm sure some crane operators, climbers and bucket operators will make six figures this year in MA.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 16, 2009)

Let's see a show of hands of all the tree workers that take home over $100K a year (not that $100k makes you a wealthy person).


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 16, 2009)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> Let's see a show of hands of all the tree workers that take home over $100K a year (not that $100k makes you a wealthy person).



Come to MA and watch the hands start flying up, Especially the crane ops.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 16, 2009)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> (not that $100k makes you a wealthy person).



huh? only about 10% of americans make 100K or more.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 16, 2009)

OTG BOSTON said:


> huh? only about 10% of americans make 100K or more.



$100,000 is a 6 digit number..... 

Crane operators are not treemen.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 16, 2009)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> $100,000 is a 6 digit number.....
> 
> Crane operators are not treemen.



Ok, lets say 50 an hour, 8 hour day.

400 a day makes for a 2k workweek. 

52 x 2k = 104,000 


So if you can make 50 bucks an hour doin treework you can make 100k in a year. Be it wages or working for yourself.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 16, 2009)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> $100,000 is a 6 digit number.....
> 
> Crane operators are not treemen.



Yes it is, digits, figures, same thing 


Crane operators aren't treemen? even if they work for a tree company, and remove trees everyday?


----------



## thequietone (Jan 17, 2009)

NetreeLady said:


> You should call Erik, then... he was told different by one of the primaries.



Doesn't matter.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 17, 2009)

Had my own scare today -- I cut down and was splitting a dead sycamore when I found a bug that was black with white spots, about an 1-1/4 long. No "long horns" but I didn't know if those were lost in winter or something.

I don't live in Worcester, but I worked there or in suburbs most of the time since '93 till last year, and my pickup often has debris in the back so it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility to pickup a hitch hiker.

Fortunately after doing some online identification I'm 100% confident it was one of these -- and Eastern Eyed Click Beetle:
http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Eastern-Eyed-Click-Beetle


----------



## thequietone (Jan 17, 2009)

One thing is for sure; if it's not contained in Worcester, it's going to run like wildfire through the rest of the state.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 18, 2009)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Had my own scare today -- I cut down and was splitting a dead sycamore when I found a bug that was black with white spots, about an 1-1/4 long. No "long horns" but I didn't know if those were lost in winter or something.
> 
> I don't live in Worcester, but I worked there or in suburbs most of the time since '93 till last year, and my pickup often has debris in the back so it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility to pickup a hitch hiker.
> 
> ...


we have the click beatles here in pa , i dont think they kill trees. i look into it


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope, they're pretty harmless as adults from what I read. Their larvae are "wireworms" which cause gardeners fits if they're too many of them.

Had two sycamores about 125', 150' apart on my property that died simultaneously about three years ago. Just got to taking 'em down this year, so I figure the click beetle just took advantage of the dead tree.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 20, 2009)

thequietone said:


> One thing is for sure; if it's not contained in Worcester, it's going to run like wildfire through the rest of the state.




The rest of New England, into Canada and there will be no stopping it. Unlike the other infestations this one is part of a 'continuous canopy'..


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 21, 2009)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> Crane operators are not treemen.



Where's diltree when you need him?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 21, 2009)

Timmy is in telecommunications now....


----------



## capetrees (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to restart this rash but last week I was on a job working construction and noticed some very round holes in the side boards of the home being built. The wood is imported to the state from Florida, cypress. They were around 1/2" diameter and bored right into the sideboards. I've seen bumble bees do this and thought nothing of it. 

Later in the week I was cleaning up some debris and crawling on the scrap was what I thought to be an ALB. It had antenae similar to the beetles in pictures although this specimen didn't have them go all the way around the body and did have the white spots on the outer shells. there were two of them. 

Three questions;

Does the ALB eat into processed wood, boards, or just living trees?

Are the beetles on Cape?

Who do I contact if I see another suspect?


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.uvm.edu/albeetle/identification/index.html

Same site lists the USDA Massachusetts hotline as (866) 702-9938

I can't speak about the beetle ID. The bees were probably carpenter bees. AFAIK bumble bees build their nests in the ground. They have the same basic shape but the carpenters are more yellow.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 1, 2009)

I didn't see any bees making the holes or even buzzing around. What I think I saw was a beetle and that was only because of the hole I saw. Do beetles bore into boards?


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 1, 2009)

FWIW, I did a removal on a huge sugar maple in Sullivan County, NY a few years ago. The tree was atleast 5-ft DBH, and hollow up to about 40 feet up. When I did the estimate, the homeowner wanted to know if the tree really had to come out. The canopy dominated the entire roof of the HO's house, and the house next door. Bark was peeling, and after sounding the spar with a mallet, I knew the old beast had to go.

The infestation was the worst I have ever seen. Had the little bastards crawling on me a few times while I was making my shoulder cuts airborne. Ewwww.

A couple of days later when I came by to pick up the check (didn't collect right after the job cause it was an old couple and they needed a couple of days to let a check clear in their acct or some crap...) there was a dude there putting a deck on the back of the house. He had pointed out to the HO that there were holes in the soffets on the overhang for the roof. I checked 'em out cause I was there, and they definately looked like the beetles had caused the holes.

FYI I treated the stump, surrounding area, and perimeter of the house with Diazinon (sp?) granules to hopefully kill off the beetles. The dude at Agway told me that stuff would kill them dead, but I am not so sure. The holes in the soffets looked old too, not like the beetles migrated from the tree to the house after I cut it.

T


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like carpenter bees.


----------



## Jovary (Nov 2, 2009)

If it doesnt have the spots it probably not ALB. Theyre are a number of native longhorned beetles that look similar to ALB. The UVM site list a number of "look-a-likes". I think the most common is the Pine sawyer, it has one small white dot at the top of the abdomen.

Definately look into it though.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 2, 2009)

Jovary said:


> The UVM site list a number of "look-a-likes". I think the most common is the Pine sawyer, it has one small white dot at the top of the abdomen.
> 
> Definately look into it though.



you talking about this guy?

he leaves perfectly round exit holes in the wood too.

ive been noticing the holes in alot of the dead pine we get.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 2, 2009)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Sounds like carpenter bees.



what up O?

how the #### you been man?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 3, 2009)

Just doin' it, bro. You know......twins, work, work, twins. One of these days you're gonna have to come to a MAA dinner meeting so we can catch up!


----------



## Wortown Mick (Nov 4, 2009)

oldirty said:


> you talking about this guy?
> 
> he leaves perfectly round exit holes in the wood too.
> 
> ive been noticing the holes in alot of the dead pine we get.



Looks like you needed to do a quick ID on that white spotted sawyer too 

I captured one last year on a job, dead pines too


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 6, 2010)

This is not good:



> BOSTON — The Asian longhorned beetle, which has ravaged thousands of trees in Worcester since its discovery in Central Massachusetts two years ago, has been found on the grounds of Faulkner Hospital in Boston, according to the state Department of Conservation and Recreation.
> 
> The hospital is across the street from Arnold Arboretum, the oldest public arboretum in North America and one of the world's leading centers for the study of plants, according to its website.



http://www.telegram.com/article/20100706/NEWS/100709872/1116


----------

